# Secondary Camera or new glass



## Honi0803 (Apr 24, 2014)

Shortly, I will have the ability to spend a little money on new gear. I am debating though how best to spend it. I am not sure if I want to purchase a secondary camera body (Canon 7D or 6D) or if I want to get some new glass (100 f/2.8 macro or 16-35 f/2.8). I have been doing a lot of events lately and with spring and summer coming up I will be moving into a lot more portrait sessions. I guess I am looking for some advice from others. 

Here is a list of my current gear:

Canon 5D Mark III, 24-105mm f/4, 70-200mm f/2.8, 85mm, 50mm f/1.4


----------



## ronlane (Apr 24, 2014)

If you are doing a paid work, I would think you would be better served with a second body with the list of gear you already have.


----------



## 786soul (Apr 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> If you are doing a paid work, I would think you would be better served with a second body with the list of gear you already have.



Agree ^

Second body only in a professional high volume/'need-to-get-the-shot' environment. Otherwise getting a new lens like the ones you mentioned open you up to more photographic opportunities?


----------



## jaomul (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with above 2 posters. And without going down the ff vs crop or lens focal length is the same irrelevant of sensor size, a crop body will give tour existing lenses  different creative properties due field of view


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 24, 2014)

What kind of events are your doing, and do you run into problems with the 24-105 only being f4? If so, I think the 16-35 would be a wise investment.


----------



## Pex5P (Jun 16, 2014)

If I were you I would consider how much lens change would you make during your paid shoots. If you would use 1 lens mainly and only occasionally others then you are bprobably better served with a new lens. 

It's going to be probably hard to hear, but if you don't feel like you absolutely need a new body or a new lens then why spend the money right now? Maybe you could wait a bit more and see what would serve you better.


----------

